# Did drinking affect your fertility? Fee for interviewees



## ChloeLambert (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi there
I am writing about the link between alcohol and fertility problems for the Daily Mail, and would like to find and interview any women who feel they have been affected by this. 
Perhaps you found that cutting down or giving up alcohol made conceiving possible after a period of trying, or perhaps you feel that past or current drinking habits might have a role in your current fertility problems. 
This would involve a phone interview with me and ideally a photo but we can be flexible. We can offer a fee or a donation to a charity of your choice as a gesture of thanks for taking part. 
Please email me if you or anyone you know might be interested at [email protected]
Many thanks
Chloe


----------

